# Raynal Made In England



## Darkgift06 (May 25, 2016)

Looking for some info and suggestions. I found this bike 


 the other day and thought I could fix it up as a nice beach crewzer. Any info on date, model, tips on bringing back to life? All I can find is that the company made bikes from 1937-1959.



 


 

 

Thanks, Chad


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 26, 2016)

I found this one clue online
_it's a B.C.C.(phillips) brand of bike.I don't have any direct info on this brand but it was one of the brands built by the British Cycle Corporation Ltd._


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 26, 2016)

Check the inside of the Perry brake arm for a date code.

The 40-14 is not a date code, but probabky is instead the drilling information.


----------



## Gasbag (May 26, 2016)

I love these old loop frames from an aesthetic point of view. 26" or 28" wheels? Post pictures when you get it back together.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 26, 2016)

answering out of turn, I'm pretty sure it's 26" (650A 26x1-3/8) - it's the Brit version of a balloon-_tyre_ bike.


----------



## Darkgift06 (May 30, 2016)

Nope, small 24"X1-3/8" rims. Can't quite see the date stamp till I pull off the break arm. Looks like ?-52 or ?-57


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 30, 2016)

quote from Sheldon:  
24 x 1 3/8
(E-5) 540 mm British Juvenile, most wheelchairs; common on women's utility bicyclis in Japan.  
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 30, 2016)

Darkgift06 said:


> Nope, small 24"X1-3/8" rims. Can't quite see the date stamp till I pull off the break arm. Looks like ?-52 or ?-57




The first digit set would be the month, the second two digits are the year. So, could be a 1952 or a 57, depending on that second digit. That would be the date _the hub_ was made. Your bike is likely slightly newer, accounting for the time shipping and time in stock for the hub. However, it would probably not be significantly newer, perhaps a few months or so.


----------



## Darkgift06 (May 31, 2016)

Thanks everyone, lots of good info. I hope to have it back up and ready to ride soon, and I'll be sure to post pics. So far I'm finding lots of chrome that was buried in grease


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 31, 2016)

looking forward to the photos - please do post them - often folks don't come back here after they get the info they're after


----------



## Darkgift06 (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm getting super super close with this one... just finding issues getting rubber for the old rims. Apparently stamping 24" on the rim doesn't truly mean a 24" tire will fit..... looking into metric and all of this fun.


----------

